# 40 and pregnant



## momofmany9614

hello just found out I'm pregnant again. I'm gonna be 41 when this baby is born. any other ladies over 40 and pregnant?


----------



## pirate1974

yup, just turned 40 3 days ago! this is my first! I'm 11.5 weeks so almost in my 2nd trimester! Scared and excited! It's all happening so fast!


----------



## pineapple91

hello i am 43 and about to start 3rd trimester


----------



## Graceyous

Hi all, I'm 40 since March (still not easy typing that!!) and due my second bambino in Septemeber...


----------



## Vvs73

Am 40 will be 41 when I deliver....first time for me...am 6 weeks and so nervous that something could go wrong


----------



## LindaChew

think positively! everything will be okay :)


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm 41.5 and have just had my first little boy :) am hoping to try for a second really soon ;) ye are all still spring chickens :)


----------



## jadoechols

Momofmany - 

I like to say that I am 29 and holding..and holding...and holding... 

However after a horrible miscarriage last year, we FINALLY have a :bfp:!! I am cautiously optimistic. Things feel much different this time. SO - fingers are crossed, prayers are being said, and my nerves are on end!! 

I turned 40 in May and had a :bfp: yesterday!! I haven't done this in a very long time, so we will have to hold on!! Best of luck to everyone on this thread!!! 

D


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I turn 40 in a few weeks . I do feel a little self consciouse about it though. I don't know why. I wish I could get over it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Nah!! I did too until I went to a few hospital appointments . I was SO surprised to see that there were lots of mums to be my age, I fit right in . I didn't notice any difference to be honest . Aparently the average age of first babies is going up and up ! Not unusual AT ALL now days to have a baby in your 40s . Your still a spring chicken . Enjoy every second of it , rejoice in your blessing :)


----------



## Left wonderin

I CAN'T wait to try again !!!!!!! Ill be 42 in November :)


----------



## ttcbaby5

HI All,

Thank's for this wonderful post!:))

I've been reading through all the posts here and I feel a little bit more at ease! I also just found out on the 4th of July (My youngest son's 13th birthday!) that I'm Pregnant at 40, 41 when I deliver Please God! This will be my 5th child after many many years though.. Loong Story!

I haven't told anyone yet as I'm only about 5 weeks. I'm excited and verry nervous all at the same time tbh! I have Many symptoms. My BBs/Nipples are very sore & have gotten bigger. I'm nauseous I even had to get my son to take his plate of Spaghetti off the table (The smell was going to make me sick!). I've dullish cramps but not like AF! My sense of smell is amazing now, also I have a bit of diarrhea and dry mouth. Do you think that's alot of symptom's for me been only 5 weeks Or is it because I've had 4 already in the past? I feel lot's of movements, crazy I know it couldn't be the baby but it must be thing's moving around in my tummy!

Does anyone have any advise as to what is going to happen at the hospital? Like will I have to be tested etc Or will a blood test and scan be enough?? I'm very worried about this! Did anyone ever have the NT test? Was it difficult? We're you waiting long for the results? I'm sorry I just have soo many questions to Mummy's that have been there & can fill me in. I won't be going to see my Doctor for 2 weeks. I just don't want to go too early!! Thanks!:)) xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well at the hospital I was treated like everyone else ! Was put in the " high risk" catagory due to age and my Bmi but not offered anything extra. Was told I could have nt but I chose not to so can't help you there . Apart from the gestational diabetic test no special treatment :)


----------



## Janispaul1

Once you reach 40, you are more likely to have a caesarean than if you were younger. This may be because the muscles in your uterus don't work as well as they did when you when you were younger. It could also be due to doctors assuming that as an older mum you need more care, even if your pregnancy is going well.


----------



## momof5wants1

I'm 43, will be 44 when this child arrives. Never had any special treatment with my 10 month old either, other than getting the MaterniT21 test instead of an amnio. I went to 40 weeks exactly and labor was mild and fast enough I didn't even get to push. Her little 7lb3oz self slid right on out with just the contractions. LOL, this one is the major surprise and makes #7 for me. There is no reason to stress a c-section unless they find a viable reason to do one. Your uterus will do it's job or not and age doesn't matter.


----------



## Pussy Galore

I'm 40 and expecting my second who is due two days before I turn 41.

I am classed high risk purely because of my age and have my first apt with the Consultant this Friday. I am hoping that he/she will refer me back to the midwife and allow me to be midwife led since I have had no issues to date.. fingers crossed!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi everyone!!!

Im 40 also and expecting my little one 2 months before my 41st birthday.

Will be classed as high risk because of my age and I developed pre-eclampsia with my son.


----------



## hobbnob

Hi all. I turned 40 in April and just got a bfp. This will be my second. My first is 18 months old now. I'll be 41 right before this one is due. I am a little nervous since I am only 4 weeks along. And since my neighbor who just turned 40 had a miscarriage. She has two little ones. I am worried about just being the big 40. Praying this one sticks. Best to everyone here!


----------



## momof5wants1

since my last comment on this thread, I suffered a mmc. So off to ttc for me. That's the main threat next to down's for us older moms. {sigh}


----------



## Left wonderin

momof5wants1 said:


> since my last comment on this thread, I suffered a mmc. So off to ttc for me. That's the main threat next to down's for us older moms. {sigh}

Oh Mumof5 I'm so sorry to read your sad news. Sending you a big hug:hugs:


----------



## 40isnotold

I'm 40 and pregnant with my first (and second). A year ago, I decided I wanted to try to have a baby on my own and went to a fs. Three IUIs later, it worked. I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and still in shock that I'm having twins. I'm very excited but also very scared since two will be much harder than one when I'm doing it on my own.


----------



## Left wonderin

40isnotold said:


> I'm 40 and pregnant with my first (and second). A year ago, I decided I wanted to try to have a baby on my own and went to a fs. Three IUIs later, it worked. I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and still in shock that I'm having twins. I'm very excited but also very scared since two will be much harder than one when I'm doing it on my own.

How exciting for you :happydance: two will be such fun , hopefully you will have lots of help from friends and family :) well done for deciding to go ahead on your own , you will not regret it for a single moment , even the hard times !!


----------

